# First day work Messed up and broke down



## andy973 (Sep 17, 2013)

So I thought I was mentally prepared to work at my first day at Panera. Not being a people person my interview and stuff where very difficult for me to manage and I had to fake pretty much everything. I really didn't think id enjoy working there I was just desperate and told myself I would enjoy it. So on my first day I missed my first bus and I don't have a car so I tried to run/walk there but It started to rain heavily my clothes where ruined and I missed time so being extremely upset I turned back and walked all the way back home in the rain my anxiety acted up and I broke down in tears when I got back. I feel like whatever I do in life I always **** it up somehow and it's happened so many times to me. I told them it's not doing to work out. I really thought i was mentally prepared but I realized today I'm not and it sucks, I just want to get out and be somewhat "normal" . Some people don't believe me and say I'm lazy because I haven't had a job in a while but I want it more than anything. I just feel like I need counseling or something at this point.. it's very depressing.


----------



## another1 (Sep 5, 2013)

That really sucks, what a bad day.


----------



## ilovechocolate (Sep 2, 2013)

but have they fired you because of not going to work?
try to calm down, maybe you just had a bad day.


----------



## ShrimpSauce (Jan 12, 2012)

that does sound like a pretty crappy day.....rain too? eesh. I would give yourself a week to cool down and relax then apply somewhere else....maybe as like a dishwasher or a stocker person at a store even.


----------



## andy973 (Sep 17, 2013)

yeah seems so.. It's just difficult in the situation im in.. I really need something soon.


----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)

you'll get through it. Just hang in there bro


----------

